# What quirks do your chi's have ?



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

My Smidgen has many
1. bug phobia, act's like there are bugs on the bed when there isn't
2. chew's her dew claws and eats them
3. looks up at the ceiling when there isn't anything there
4. likes to try and bite at the water I am pouring on her during her bath

My Chassis, Smidgens daughter doesn't have any


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My OmaKitty has OCD and she has passed some of it down to Cooper. He's not as quirky about things as she is, but he's learning. Here are a few examples:

When I was training Cooper, I would give him his dinner but make him sit for a period of time before he was allowed to eat, I'd tell him "OK" and he'd go to the bowl - part of the dominance training. Now, I'll put his dinner down and he'll sit, stare at the food and I'll walk away without thinking about it. I've gone and taken a shower after feeding him and come back out, only to find him sitting there, staring at his food ... waiting.

Cooper will not walk through a threshold in front of a human. He waits until everyone else passes through, then he goes.

Cooper will do a perfect heel to anyone. Anyone, that is, except me when we're around someone else.

Cooper is not allowed in the kitchen. That is OmaKitty's space. When I walk into the kitchen, he follows me to the edge of the tile and stops. If I turn my back, he'll creep onto the tile a few feet into the kitchen. If I turn around and look at him, he'll turn around as if he is leaving but never moves - he just waits for me to turn back around so he can creep in a little further.

I find this to be the oddest of all Cooper's behaviors - he won't go to my mother. My mother loves animals and *all* animals (and children) love her - they just flock to her, even schitzo OmaKitty. Cooper loves people, in general. Cooper won't go to her and acts scared of her for some reason. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'll tell you the main quirk of all of my dogs :roll: 

FRENCH KISSING :shock: i swear they always try to stick their tongues in my mouth ....Licking licking licking ....they are licking machines !!! 

is this normal :?: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i'll tell you the main quirk of all of my dogs :roll:
> 
> FRENCH KISSING :shock: i swear they always try to stick their tongues in my mouth ....Licking licking licking ....they are licking machines !!!
> 
> ...


Cooper always aims for the spot where my tonsils used to be. It's normal. Or our chis are abnormal. Whichever.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi's quirks are:


she digs at me in bed. she'll climb onto my chest and dig right between my boobs. not sure if she is tryin to fluff these pillows and i tell her every night that they can't be fluffed.....but she odn't listen....

whenever i am grooming her (trimming feet and sanitary area) she tries to eat the fur as it hits the table....

she has to lick the nail clipper after each nail is clipped.

she is a pen thief. she hoards them all on the desk on her little snuggle sack and she even stole the vets pen when he was writting in her chart lol.

she looks at my phone when it rings as if it is for her....

thats all i can think of right now. i'll add more when she does them and i remember them lol....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm racking my brain, trying to think of Lily's quirks. Either she has none or I've gotten so used to them that they seem normal. I swear she's a little whacko, I just can't think of anything. :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka really doens't have too many he just likes drity clothes and my sisters underwear  

Jemini she loves to take things and make you chace her. 
she also likes to bring things in from outside to us , weather it be dead or alive. and she also like dirty clothes i think Jamoka taught her that


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

O.K., here are a few of Jazz's quirks -

When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat. 

She has two beds (well, in addition to my bed, which she gives me the privilege of sleeping on), one bed in the bedroom and another in the computer room, in addition to her special pillow on the couch. But her favorite daytime napping place is_ under _my bed. :roll: First time she did that, I panicked because I couldn't find her. 

When the water gets real low in her bowl, she doesn't like to drink it. She'll stand there and look at the bowl, look at me, look at the bowl, look at me. If I ignore her, she'll take her foot and try to turn the bowl over. Have no idea why she does this. I wash her bowl and give her fresh water at least twice a day...wierd.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat.


It must take her all day just to eat a meal. :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat.


 OMG Sissy and Echo do the same thing!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chimom said:


> When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat.


Cooper used to do that ... he'd take the kibble and run with it about 6 feet away from the bowl, eat it, then run back. He has since learned it's easier just to stay at the bowl.

I just think of it this way ... they're getting a cardio workout while they're eating. You wouldn't catch me doing that!!


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

my little punky does so many cute things. For instance his baby bone. three years later and he still wont touch any other bone other than the first one i got when he was a baby. it's a nylabone in the shape of a wishbone except he's chewed half of it off over the years. i got him a new one several times, same bone, same color, but nope..he only wants his baby bone.
And in the morning i put him in his excercise pen to eat and when he's done he lets out this pitiful howl like, ok, im done, someone come and get me.
He also does what i call the super punky. i hold him around his back and belly and fly him around the room and he sticks his front legs straight out and his back legs straight back like he's flying. he looks like superman. there's more but i cant think of any right now.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

mark1010 said:


> He also does what i call the super punky. i hold him around his back and belly and fly him around the room and he sticks his front legs straight out and his back legs straight back like he's flying. he looks like superman.


Now just WHY didn't I think of doing that to Cooper when I could get my hands around his belly??!!! I really have to get another Chi now. I'm going to write that one down.


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Cooper said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat.
> ...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

When Gizmo eats you have to throw his kibble around him and he runs around eating it (I swear it's his ADHD)

When he chews a bone we have to hold it for him, unless it is small already then he can do it by himself Thank you very much! :roll: 

Before he lays down on his blankies he has to "fluff" them...or he'll look at you so you can toss it about..then he comes and fluffs it until he thinks it's "comfy enough" then he lays down.

When it's time to go to sleep he'll sit next to his basket for yout to put him in...if you take too long he jumps in...then he lays on his back so mommy can tuck him in (I have to cover his head) then he burrows, and finally goes to sleep.

Oh and he hates kisses on the head....and I just love to kiss his round head...lol...my little apple  
Another cute one is when it's time for play he'll bring you one of his MANY toys and cock his head to the side with the toy in his mouth...he'll literally grab your hand so you have no choice but to play and he starts to "growl" (well they sound more like grrrrr...grrrrrr....hehee :wink: 

He loves to bring me dead things...the smellier the better...roll in stinky things...he loves to chew paper, napkins, cotton, anything fluffy...my hair that accumulates into a ball, he loves that   

Little weirdos


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I was reading about everyone's quirky canines and remembered another quirk Cooper has.

When my friend Jane calls, he'll hear me say "hello Jane" and he'll run to me and try to get to the phone to listen to her voice. I have to put her on speaker then so she can tell him hello and they can have a chat before she and I talk. :roll: I am glad she loves Cooper almost as much as I do and doesn't mind it.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sammy also takes each piece of food to the carpet to eat it, its funny because my last chihuahua who past away last year used to do the same thing and the same spot  and whenever I hold him facing me and try to kiss him he looks away and puts both his paws on my lips trying to hold me back. He refuses to let me kiss him, I have to sneak them in :wink: Another thing is I have this little tent for him and it has this mat at the bottom and a blanket in there and he always messes them up or pulls them out :? everytime I put them right he waits till I'm done and runs in there and throws the blanket out and then comes out and looks at me :roll: I'm sure there is more just can't think of any :wave:


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

I just started taking Mylo on walks and he has to walk on my right side. If he accidentily goes on my left side he walks behind me back to me right side. Also, when we turn around to go home, he wants to run all the way home and tries to drag me.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Hercules/Pedro (same dog, name undecided haha) likes to lick lick lick AND he digs at armpits and crotches. I know it sounds gross but he just will dig and dig and dig. When I try to pull him away he runs towards the crotch/armpit growling because hes frusterated.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > When she eats her kibble, she takes each piece into the living room, on the couch. Eats that piece, then goes and gets another one, and on and on and on. She never stays in the kitchen at her bowl to eat.
> ...


Yeah, especially considering the fact she gets so tired from all the running, she has to take a nap before she eats half her food.

But, like Cooper's mom said, at least she's getting a good work-out! :lol:


----------



## zwvirtual (Jul 30, 2005)

My Johuahua ( pronounced Joe waa waa) will take a kibble out his bowl, throw it in the air, growl at it and just play around like it's his prey. He'll do this for about 5 minutes before chowing down. I guess there's a little of the wolf still in him.

We made a mistake with our 1st chi (chili). One time when he was still a pup, we were folding laundry on our bed. He was up there watching us, so I put him in the laundry basket with all of the warm clothes...he loved it! Now every time I take the laundry basket into the bedroom, he runs for the bed, jumps on the pillow and bounces into the basket. I cover him up and he'll lay there for about a half hour, it's like pure heaven for him.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

zwvirtual said:


> My Johuahua ( pronounced Joe waa waa) will take a kibble out his bowl, throw it in the air, growl at it and just play around like it's his prey. He'll do this for about 5 minutes before chowing down. I guess there's a little of the wolf still in him.
> 
> We made a mistake with our 1st chi (chili). One time when he was still a pup, we were folding laundry on our bed. He was up there watching us, so I put him in the laundry basket with all of the warm clothes...he loved it! Now every time I take the laundry basket into the bedroom, he runs for the bed, jumps on the pillow and bounces into the basket. I cover him up and he'll lay there for about a half hour, it's like pure heaven for him.




i am just picturing that in my head right now and its so cute. the night i brought home my second chi i had to give her a flea bath and she was already so stressed and she was shaking like crazy so i dried her off as much as i could and then my boyfriend wrapped her up in a towel fresh outta the drier and she fell asleep within a few moments... sooooo precious!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie has so many quirks I hardly know where to begin and for sure will forget some :lol: 

First about pooping He goes for a walk every morning at 6:30 and that is the only time he likes to poop. He will go to great lengths not to poop any other time :roll: He also always takes off running after his 1st poop :lol: 

He does the take a kibble , go away and eat thing too 

He doesn't play zoomies alone We have to play too He likes us to chase him. Right after he eats dinner he goes to Dad and starts patting him on the leg until Dad gets up and chases him around. If Dad is smoking ( I know we should quit ) he will show him the cigarette and say I am smoking and Auggie will lay down with his paws on his feet until he is done :lol: 

He is so tuned in to us leaving that if we shower, or change clothes, or if I even just go and change my shoes, he starts talking and putting in his bid to go too. 

He gets so excited when you make him do tricks for a treat that he starts running them them together as if he just figures he will do them all :lol: 

He has an extreme licking ritual he goes thru when we go to bed at nite and of course has kisses for mom anytime 

He is such a little goof it is hard to list all his quirks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

i'm totally in love with Auggie and his many quirks. :lol: I love that he does all his tricks together and that he insists on full participation in his zoomies. Hey, the guy doesn't want anyone to feel left out. :lol: 

Lily always knows when I'm leaving too. Shower, get dressed, go downstairs, grab my purse... by this time she's beside herself with excitement. Once I put on my sunglasses she's practically out warming up the car so we can make a quick getaway. :lol:


----------



## chauncey'smom (Jun 16, 2005)

*quirks*

Chauncey's kinda crazy.
He won't walk on wet floor or walk by a sprinkler when people are watering the lawn. We have to go all the way around the sidewalk into the street!
He loves my hair ties and if I happen to have one around my wrist he'll play with it forever, that's how I get to clip his nails.
He's a perpetual licker, but I undertand all Chis like to lick themselves super clean.
He loves underwear and to lick my feet dry when I get out of the shower  
I love his Zoomies, he's been doing those a lot lately!


----------

